# Combined Two Hives. Now what?



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Was checking this forum and noticed nobody replied to your post. Sometimes they get overlooked and you shouldn't conclude that members here are not willing to help.
Hope your combine was successful! J


----------

